# Where can I get my phone repaired?



## kennyreid95 (Nov 29, 2016)

My HTC One M8 is broken, There are small dents on back of phone and the screen will not turn on. It will still charge led light comes on but not screen. I live in New Jersey, I'm looking for phone repair service in my area. Where can I get my M8 repaired for reasonable price?


----------

